# Haplochromis latifasciatus?



## Scrad (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
New here and need some help / advice.

I believe I have a male Haplochromis latifasciatus who I have had for the past year and a half. 
He is about 4" and is in a 20 Gallon (24"Wide x 12"Deep x 14"Tall) and I would like to put another or more fish in there too. any ideas?




Thanks.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

That tank is WAY WAY too small for him, and if you add any more fish to that tank there are likely to be casualties. You need to invest in at minimum a 40 breeder, and even that IMO is too small. Ideally he should be housed in a 55-75 gallon tank. They are a very active species and *** found them very compatible with Mbuna.


----------

